# Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?



## Gandalf_der_Weiße (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wie in meiner Vorstellung bereits erwähnt, bin ich aufgrund meines Jobs eher der Urlaubsangler. 
Im Juni fahren wir nach Renesse und wollen von dort aus mit 4 - 5 Personen im Meer angeln. Hierzu möchten wir gerne ein passendes Angelboot ausleihen. 
Im Gegensatz zu Langeland, wo wir im letzten Jahr waren, scheint es in Holland ungleich schwieriger zu sein, ein Boot zu leihen, zumal alle Seiten komplett auf niederländisch sind. Da ist Dänemark deutlich weiter vorne. Hier gibt es zumindest oft englische Übersetzungen. 

Hat jemand von euch in der Ecke Renesse schon mal geangelt und weiß, wo man ein Boot herbekommt?
Sonstige Tipps zu der Gegend sind natürlich gerne willkommen.

Liebe Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Weißtanne (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Da hast du wohl komplett falsche Vorstellungen.Es gibt in der Gegend nicht einen Bootsverleiher der  dir einen Eimer zum Selberfahren auf der Mordsee gibt,das ist, denke ich, viel zu risikobehaftet.Die einzigen Vercharterer zum selber fahren gibt es in Yerseke .     Dixhoorn

http://www.dixhoornleenhouts.nl                  und Zeepiertje   

http://www.zeepiertje.nl

Damit schipperst du ein wenig auf der Oosterschelde rum aber wirklich fängig ist das im Sommer nicht,Vorteil  ist preiswert und du darfst nachts raus.
Charter dich lieber auf Neeltje Jans oder Stellendam bei einem der Offshore Boote ein.Da bist du aber pro Tag zum Wrackfischen mit Köder mal eben 110 Euronen/Pers los


----------



## Weißtanne (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Denke daran wenn du auf dem Brouwersdam Heringsangler siehst da brauchst du den Vispas Die Sheriffs kommen da fast täglich kontrollieren ,denn die wissen viele der "doofen" Prüssen haben keine Genehmigung,und dann wirds teuer.
Brandungsangeln war früher top in und um Renesse aber ist es schon lange nicht mehr.Richtung Norden ist das Europoort gebiet incl. Maasvlakte 2 ganz gut und Richtung Süden kann Neeltje Jans der Damm an der Slipanlage schon mal gut sein oder gegenüber an De Banjaard.Oder halt Domburg Westkapelle Zoutelande Vlissingen.Bester Zeitpunkt zum Branden 2 Std vor Niedrigwasser (am besten kurz vorm dunkel werden) und dann 2-3 Std mit auflaufendem Wasser in die Nacht hinein.Köder gibt es überall und sind im Vergleich zur Ostsee geschenkt.Ich hoffe das du damit was anfangen kannst.


----------



## Gandalf_der_Weiße (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Hallo Weißtanne,
vielen Dank für deine Infos und Tipps. Da werden wir wohl doch viel branden.

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Gandalf_der_Weiße (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Charter dich lieber auf Neeltje Jans oder Stellendam bei einem der Offshore Boote ein.Da bist du aber pro Tag zum Wrackfischen mit Köder mal eben 110 Euronen/Pers los



Hast du hier vielleicht mal einen Link? 
ich war noch nie auf so einem Kutter. Habe es bislang immer vermieden, weil zu eng und ...


----------



## Weißtanne (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Hier mal der Erste auf die Schnelle

http://hoekzeehengelsport.com/

Wenn du das nicht übersetzen kannst ,dann rufe besser an.Auf dem Schiff dürfen 12 Mann mit und die haben ausreichend Platz .In der Regel sind auch nur echte Angler an Bord.


----------



## Weißtanne (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Hier mal ein paar Chartermöglichkeiten auf Neeltje Jans


http://www.zeevissen.nu/

http://www.bigmarlin.nl/

http://www.northseacharters.be/

http://shakespearechartering.be/


diese noch in Stellendam 



http://www.happy-fisherman.nl/


----------



## Weißtanne (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meeresangeln von Renesse aus. Kennt jemand einen Bootsverleih?*

Hier eine Auflistung der  zeevissers.
Roompot sluis ist die Schleuse auf Neeltje Jans (für unkundige)
Roompotsluis binnen ist die Oosterscheldeseite der Schleuse

http://www.zeevissers.com/kleinechartersnoordzee.html

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen#6


----------

